# Is anyone else starting to freak out???



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I do this to myself (and family) every year! Time is flying way to fast, we have a half zillion partially completed props all over the house, not one completed project, and I'm seriously doubting we'll get done on time. Every year, it doesn't seem like we bit off as much as we actually did during the planning phase, then we get to this point and holy crap!! I should listen to my wise young daughter's advice and work on one thing at a time, but I think, hey, while I'm carving, I may as well work on this too... I think I'd feel better if we had at least one thing finished. 
Just wondered if anyone else was drowning in projects, or am I the only foolish one??


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha I feel for you. All I have is static props that require some painting, but I've been there when it's 2/3 days to Halloween and I'm freaakkinng out haha cause I just don't have enough. I don't decorate my house anymore, I decorate my section in a haunt I partially run/work at and its terrible to be rushed because you KNOW the next day people are going to go through and they cant be disappointed.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I have finished a crap load of projects but I keep coming up with new ones. I will be fine as long as I can keep from starting new projects.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yep, same here. panic!!!!!!!! and the "im not ready for halloween!!!" dreams have started...ugggg!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm there too! Nothing planned is finished but I keep coming up with more. I finally got all the parts for my controller, my talking owl needs his head put back on, my scarecrow needs a body, haven't even thought about VSA programming, and now I think I want to build a "dog house" to hide my fog machine. I must be nuts.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So glad to know I'm not the only one! Those of you who are about finished, I'm envious! Yeah, I finally had to tell myself NO new ideas, and just stick to what we've started. We have so much done on everything, but still so much to do.
Oh, yes... the "not ready" dreams!! Having loads of those lately, it's refreshing to know I'm not the only one! I've had them since I was a kid. The same dream. I'm sitting in the livingroom, watching a movie, when suddenly I hear, "trick or treat" at the door. What? Halloween? Tonight? But we don't have anything out yet... I'm not kidding, I've have that dream year round, my entire life. In fact, the dream still takes place at my parent's house, and involves the props I made with my dad when I was little.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_Starting_ to freak out?! I've been in freak out mode for weeks!
So much to do, so little time...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I definitely stay good about keeping to one Halloween project at a time and finishing it before starting anything else. I save the multiple unfinished tasks for housework


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I still have a Pumkinrot to assemble and two to corpse...and no real time to do it for several weeks... :-(


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm chipping away at a manageable project list. I'm figuring to be done with the "must do"
stuff by the second week of October. This gives me time to take on a couple of smaller projects if I want to. I just need some decent weather as most of the projects involve larger scale things like lining a coffin, repainting some wall panels, etc..
I got an early start this year so I wouldn't be scrambling last minute.
We'll see!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm too tired to freak out....working till midnight every night...! !


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol....Freaking out?...not yet. Soon though. I'm shooting for a complete home haunt, from scratch, in one year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Of course, at first you always overplan, but as time wears on you just have to be rational and cut the list down to a functional size. Someome else here said that the only one who will know that the gravepopper that "just had to be" over to the right but was not finished on time; is you. Shhhhh. The visitors will never know. It'll be our secret.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I have been panicking for a couple of weeks now. The problem I have, is finding a new project on hauntforum that I would like to try and never finding time to actually work on the projects I need done for my haunt. Note to myself: "Stop starting new projects" That sounds easy enough... LOL!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

yes yes yes...I have big plans to do a front yard make over and change up some of the basement. Unfortunately I've been building the Willy Wonka set for my wife's theatre company. It has spilled over into september and I usually start preppin the basement the first week of September. SO I'M BEHIND!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

And how! All these projects started..... none finished!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we are building our haunt completely out of wood instead of pvc and plastic...good god it takes a while to do i like that...we feel so behind! once a year i bite my nails and this is that time


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

HA!! We haven't even BEGUN yet and we do ours the week BEFORE Halloween!! It's been too warm to get in the barn (NASTY bugs!!) and it seems like every weekend gets bogged down with other things to do!! I'm losing my hair at the thought!! I guess it'll be time to take off work to start it!! There aren't enough hours in the day!! Aaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, no panicking yet. We try not to have too many projects going at one time, and anything that isn't done will wait till next year. Of course we don't have a big setup like some folks here. Most of the props/decorations will go up on the day of Halloween. I do need to put a plan together still for the placement of props, lighting etc. I better get on that or I will get stressed.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

oh, I soooo relate. I'm the best at the 95% completed project. My zombie escape just needs clothes. The coffin just needs the cross cut out of the lid, the peeker needs some paint on the head and hands and my tombstones just need that last bit of distressing. But instead of finishing those, I started the last three projects this weekend. I think I feel like if I start them then I have to finish them, so the more I start the more I'll have??


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i work on halloween everynight, and I am trying to get out of a birthday party this weekend so I can work, and if I cant, I settle for getting there later.

I am revising some props into more simple ideas, now with less moving parts!


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so far behind and there are far too many things competing for time on the calendar. Fortunately my wife loves Halloween and is working on her own props.

Next year: Fewer activities to be involved with so I have time to do the things I really enjoy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Most definitely. With the exception of my mausoleum construction is done on the 5000 sq. ft. haunt. I'm down to lighting, finishing up props and the final touches in the rooms.

We open on Oct. 16th  and we have dress rehearsal on the 10th and I've still got to have at least one actors meeting to go over assignments, costumes, etc... before dress rehearsal.

Not to mention I need to make sure I'm going to have adequate air for my 4 pneumatic props.

Moving the camper to the haunt for this weekend so I can be there all weekend and then just go pass out when I'm to tired to work anymore. I really need to be as close to done as possible by this weekend.:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> ...we feel so behind!


This is suppose to be about getting down to the wire at halloween time. I don't want to hear about how you and your brother are out feeling hineys when you should be home working. Plenty of time for that the rest of the year. That's the problem with kids today. Can't get their priorities straight.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wasn't freaking until I cought this flu. It sucks.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've learned to be happy if I have a couple of new props done each year. What I hate is I seem to find a lot of new things I'd like to make come July/August which can make it hard to finish them in time for the upcoming Halloween and I don't want to wait until next year for this great new prop to be finished, I don't, I don't I don't!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

mroct31 said:


> I've learned to be happy if I have a couple of new props done each year. What I hate is I seem to find a lot of new things I'd like to make come July/August which can make it hard to finish them in time for the upcoming Halloween and I don't want to wait until next year for this great new prop to be finished, I don't, I don't I don't!


I never sweat it.....30yrs of Haunting and living Halloween year long, I have props I never get to use much....

mroct31- If you can, buy all the halloween stuff you can afford (without going too nuts) while it is still on the shelves....cut out pictures of props and such from the adds (i.e. Target, Wal-Mart), tape them to a wall in your studio, Stare at them until you come up with ideas by Janurary....work on them until summer...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon, DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> I hope you feel better soon, DT!


Thank you. But now I gave it to my girlfriend. Now I am dead.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

scareme said:


> This is suppose to be about getting down to the wire at halloween time. I don't want to hear about how you and your brother are out feeling hineys when you should be home working. Plenty of time for that the rest of the year. That's the problem with kids today. Can't get their priorities straight.


your right...! we need to tell all them hoes to back off its haunted hosue bulding time! haha


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that why your name is DeathTouch??


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not really freaking out yet, the majority of my home haunt will be about the same as last year, only new addition this year is the garage as a mad scientist lab - been working on props for that since mid-august and some are almost complete. I'm planning to figure out my lighting for garage this weekend then I'll be able to finish up all props for in there over the next week or two. The yard portion of the haunt is set up little by little throughout the whole month of october so I'll be making repairs and changes to those props as I go. That's my plan for now, but I'm sure I'll start to feel nervous as the days keep getting shorter and it halloween keeps getting closer.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Ack...I'm feeling even more pressure to get my PumpkinRots done. I volunteered to set them all up in my father-in-law's front yard on Halloween night since they get so much more TOT traffic.

Luckily I found out I have this afternoon and Sunday night without the wee one, so I can escape to the garage and work...


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep. _Far too much_ still left to do - half finished props, props and builds that haven't even been started and a monster list of stuff still needed to purchase for those builds on an already drained budget. ACK!!!


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

I wasn't freaking out before, but I am now. 

You guys all have soo many great ideas, that I keep adding to my list of projects. I am making myself stop adding and start finishing the ones I already started.

When I actually get some done, I will post them and give thanks to all.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, definitely feeling the stress. I'm not even close to clearing out all the junk I've been storing in the area I use for the walk-through and I've got multiple unfinished projects scattered around and not enough time to devote to them yet. It's gonna be close!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm. i'm not really freaking out...yet. Since i'm not allowed to use creatures in my yard and am only allowed the fogger and the non halloween lights...all i have to do is experiment with lightling techniques tested and seeing what works for the little bit that i am allowed to use


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hmmm. i'm not really freaking out...yet. Since i'm not allowed to use creatures in my yard and am only allowed the fogger and the non halloween lights...all i have to do is experiment with lightling techniques tested and seeing what works for the little bit that i am allowed to use


Not allowed to use creatures?  Why not?


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Tonight I got hit by how close the time is really coming down. I ws driving and on the radio I heard an ad for a Nashville Pro-haunt that opened this weekend. I then turned to a local KY station and I heard another ad for a local haunt that also started this weekend. Where has the time gone? I have got to get busy!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I feel your pain, I got 4 projects going 2 are almost done but the horse skeleton for the hearse is moving slowwwwwwwwwwwwww never fear we wont let the neighbors down (lol)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

My Job keeps getting in the way! I have not started a damn thing other than collecting and gathering stuff. Hopefully next weekend willbe the big kick off!


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm panicking a little, we have a few props in the works but nothing is done yet. However I sat down today and wrote out everything that I still need to do and buy for the "must have" props. By doing that I realized that I only have three large props to do, the largest one is almost done and the other two shouldn't take very long. Everything else that needs to be done are just small static props (many of which could be put together in a day), touching up some props from last year, and refining my lighting. So I think we'll get everything done on time, but I'm still farther behind than I hoped I would be this year, other things just keep getting in the way.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am trying to get as much as I can done before October because I might be working at the Haunted Hotel this year, so my weekends will be eliminated. I usually get projects done, but I keep going back to them and changing them so that takes away from my unfinished props. I have to learn to leave a finished project alone and move on! Anyway yes I am getting nervous that I won't finish in time!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Joisey, just keep it the finished ones away in a locked room so its out of site, out of mind! Where is the haunted Hotel in NJ? Is it a professional haunt or something at an amusement park? 

Nixie at this point I'de say have a back up plan on things you are almost sure you will get done or concentrate on things that wont take to much time especialy now that your in the middle of September. I know hubby Terror has also got some props going and will be working on one tonight and we wont be touching the big project like the walls till October 1st. Just try to work on what you think you realisticly can and set aside the projects that you think will take time but might have time for later. Good luck!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad I'm not alone!! I did evaluate my list, determine what was most crucial, closest to completion, etc. I also simplified some projects that I'll add to later if I have time. I was feeling pretty good, but THEN... I broke open the vault of existing props and found out that dyed cheesecloth turns back to white when stored in a hot shed!! Sh*t! I guess I'll be breaking out the spraypaint!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have completely finished 9 new props for this year and i have 2 more in the final stages, waiting for some prop controllers to come.I started in january though.But like everyone else keeps saying, i keep coming up with more new ideas. I just did a whole set of singing lighted pumpkins (6 total) last friday and finished them all with all the songs in 6 days.My problem is that i want to keep making so much and running out of time and room and money.


----------

